# Hey Trailer Smokers



## matts (Apr 27, 2010)

I just picked up a trailer for my up coming smoker build and had a question.  For those of us that live in states that have to title and license all trailers, what do you classify it as?  Is it just a homemade trailer or is it something else because it is a cooker?  I am wondering if I should just go ahead and transfer the title and license now or wait till I am done with the build.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 27, 2010)

*I was NOT required to have ANY STATE license or tag for my rig... in MO

If your PIT is ATTACHED to the trailer, you DON'T NEED a license.

Check into that first, then while you have them on the phone, just ask them what it is classed as...
*


----------



## greechneb (Apr 27, 2010)

In Illinois, you'll want to get it licensed. Otherwise you'll be at the mercy of any state police officer who happens to see it. 

Here's what it breaks down to. If the trailer body was made by a company, and has a identification number, its not that bad. If it does not have a manufacturers ID, then it classifies as a homebuilt trailer. You'll have to submit pictures, and possibly have it inspected by the sec. of state police. Go here: http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/pu...toristpub.html and scroll down until you see the "Affirmation  for Homemade Trailer" and "Homemade  Trailer Statement of Construction".

Keep the total weight under 5000 lbs to make it easier on yourself too. You'll need lights, license plate holder, and safety chains as well. You should be able to get the trailer inspected first and then build on top of it, which would be easier to pass than having it inspected with your smoker on top of it.


----------



## matts (Apr 27, 2010)

The trailer I just picked up is currently road worthy and titled/licensed as a homemade trailer.  It's 3 1/2' x 10' and was built off a boat trailer.  So it's been reclassified.  Mainly wondering if I should just go ahead and transfer the title as is, or wait?


----------



## greechneb (Apr 27, 2010)

If it is already licensed, go ahead and transfer the title. Not owning a boat or trailer, I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure there is no difference in trailer types. They should all fall under the TA license type.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 27, 2010)

In Ohio, if it's a smoker sitting on a trailer, it's needs to have a plate, if it's a mobile smoker, it does not. If the unit itself happens to have wheels, it's considered to be a farm implement.


----------

